# Beauty and the Beast Makeup



## Master-Macabre

Ok guys so I've neglected my HF posts! Sorry  But A LOT has happened since my last post! I was hired to do makeup for a Beauty and the Beast show (which the person who gave me the job NEVER told me it was the biggest production my area had ever seen). I gladly took it, ended up working on tons of wardrobe aside from the makeup as well as backstage work involving scenery changes and cues and I ended up getting offered a permanent position in the company as the Makeup and Wardrobe Manager for every upcoming project 

ALSO I was offered to be one of the creative directors for the biggest haunted attraction in my area and create the story, characters, and makeup for the house this year BUT that's relevant to another post I will make later!

Anyways back to B&B, it's a huuuuuge production that I had no idea I got myself into until I got to the state theatre and saw how immense it was. Myself and another guy apply the makeup and do the various quick changes as well as the "Beast to prince" transformation in the end. The show involves 200 costume changes, 100 pairs of shoes, 100 different wigs, 32 different scenery changes.

Just some fun facts about the beasts wardrobe and makeup:

Wig: I hand-stitched the horns to the wig and styled it (his hair gets held back in a bow in his 'rags to formal' quick change)

Beard: I machine altered it with velcro so it can be quickly removed in his 'Beast to Prince' transformation

Prosthetics: He only has a small nose piece and a chin piece with the lips and the tusks, the rest is cream makeup.

The Beasts quick change from 'rags to formalwear'...
Me and the other artist who helps me with the makeup do this ourselves.
On cue, Beast runs off stage, we have to remove his shoes, boot covers, pants, gloves, shirt, and muscle suit. We then have to put on his formal pants, different boots, different gold trimmed boot covers, his formal shirt, a blue vest, the blue and gold tuxedo, a golden bib around his neck, put the gloves back on, bobby pin his bangs back, and tie his hair back with a blue and gold ribbon. We have approximately 8 minutes to do all this.

The quickchange in preparation for the 'Beast to Prince' transformation...
We made a latex replica of the actors face and it has the exact prosthetics and paintjob as the actors regular makeup throughout the show. I sewed snap buttons onto the top of the mask and the hairline of beasts wig so the mask gets snapped onto it when the time comes. The mask is only worn for approximately 2 minutes before the change (so the crowd never notices). On cue, beast runs backstage where we have to remove all and I mean absolutely ALL the makeup and prosthetics (which are glued on with medical adhesive, NOT spirit gum), remove his boots, bootcovers, pants, gloves, tux, golden bib, hair ribbon, bobby pins, and vest. The shirt gets left on and we put a different pair of pants, the same boots again, gloves back on and different boot covers. We then remove the bobby pins that keep his wig in place and we lift the hairline to snap the mask on. We have approximately 9 minutes to do all this. During the quickchange on stage the actor simply removes his beast gloves, the beard portion rips off thanks to velcro, and the mask and wig come off in one piece.

Ooooook enough of my blabbing, here are some pics of the beast and the youtube promo of our production 

Me and the Beast shortly after completing his makeup, right before our final call:









Pic of the Beast, taken onstage! 









Aaaaaand our promo:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Amazing once again!!

Congrats and kudos on this production and the creative director gig. Keep us posted!


----------



## HauntCast

*Mad Skillz*

You have mad skillz my friend. Absolutely outstanding work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wait, which one is the beast in that first picture?:googly::

Just kidding, of course What a wonderful gig for you - creative, fast paced, and nerve-wracking all rolled into one.


----------



## debbie5

This looks amazing! Wish I could have seen the show! Is it a city theatre group?


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats! The Beast looks great.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm so envious of you! you are living the dream! the beast looks awesome! one of my areas of interest is theater makeup, so i absolutely love this thread!


----------



## Master-Macabre

Hahaha Thanks everyone 
@JT I'lll make that post later on today!
@RB.....I dunno whatchoo talkin about, I think I'd make one hell of a Beauty for our companys promotional poster  haha jk jk
@D5 Its a theatre company composed of local talent only from this area. We've actually started to get really big, we have our own studio that's halfway through remodeling, a warehouse that stores all our scenery, and we also have one of the dance halls of our states art center reserved for our rehearsals.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Great makeup! I'd like to see a picture of the mask version


----------



## Wildcat

Wow you have been busy.
Congrats on the new career, and the beast looks awesome. 
Just your description of the quick changes left me needing a beer and some alone time with my lazy boy.


----------



## Stinky Pete

Is anyone going to mention the Texas Chainsaw Massacre jacket???


----------



## Master-Macabre

Ding Ding Ding! I was just waiting for someone to point it out  yeah that's my jacket vest  The back sais MONSTER SQUAD in huge letters with a chainsaw going through a skull, the front has Night of the Living Dead, Goonies, Genuine Monster Parts, and TCM patches and Frankenstein, Creature from the Black Lagoon, Toy Dolls (band), I <3 Monsters, and Dolls (the movie) buttons  and its got studs all over the place.


----------



## MorbidMariah

BRAVO, MM! I am beyond impressed with you, young man.  Keep up the insanely good work.


----------

